# Wild Birds Australia



## Bluiis (Aug 20, 2005)

Shots of some of the beautiful wild birds of Australia.
Most of which were taken in my brothers back yard.


----------



## whistech (Jul 25, 2005)

Beautiful pictures!


----------



## Buffett Fan (Aug 31, 2006)

I want one for our next Buffett concert!!! Great pics of some beautiful birds!


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Well, they sure don't look too WILD... (-:**


----------



## DeepBlueGulf (Jan 18, 2005)

That's really cool!!! 

DBG


----------



## Teamgafftop2 (Nov 27, 2010)

They're beautiful!


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Great! I'll trade you my sparrows!


----------

